# GM Midlands Meet #1



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I expect some of those listed to not be available so please confirm your interest ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly but reserve names will be taken and added on a first-come basis.  

1/ Fish                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk
4/ Full_Throttle
5/ Crow
6/ MadAdey 						
7/ G1BBO
8/ Ping 						
9/ Bigfoot 						
10/ Cirrus
11/Quinn
12/Rob2
13/Wildrover
14/
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## zlinuk (Nov 14, 2012)

This is ok for me, thanks Fish.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 14, 2012)

Robin, count me in. I'll get a deposit to you as soon as you need it


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Let me know if you can still do the other meet also guys or if your only available for 1 so I can amend both meets simultaneously.


----------



## zlinuk (Nov 14, 2012)

I can do either of the two.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

zlinuk said:



			I can do either of the two.
		
Click to expand...

Its not a choice! They are BOTH taking place so you can do both if you want but if you only want to do 1 let me know which one.

Cheers


----------



## zlinuk (Nov 14, 2012)

My apologies I mis-understood. In that case let's push the boat out a little and do both.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship  Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17:  10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,  18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher  in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so  they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I expect some  of those listed to not be available so please confirm* your interest  ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly but reserve names will be taken  and added on a first-come basis.  

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow
6/ MadAdey 						
7/ G1BBO
8/ Ping 						
9/ Bigfoot 						
10/ Cirrus
11/Quinn
12/Rob2
13/Wildrover
14/
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## Region3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can you put me down for this one please Robin?

Being a Sunday is the deal-breaker. No holiday required - woohoo!!

I might also be able to get 1 or 2 non-forummers if you're struggling for numbers nearer the time.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship   Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17:   10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,   18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher   in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so   they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I expect some   of those listed to not be available so please confirm* your interest   ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly but reserve names will be taken   and added on a first-come basis.  

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow
6/ MadAdey 						
7/ G1BBO
8/ Ping 						
9/ Bigfoot 						
10/ Cirrus
11/Quinn
12/Rob2
13/Wildrover
14/Region3*
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry, but I am working on the 17 th so cannot make this one.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship    Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17:    10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,    18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher    in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so    they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I expect some    of those listed to not be available so please confirm* your interest    ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly but reserve names will be  taken   and added on a first-come basis.  

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow
6/ MadAdey 						
7/ G1BBO
8/ Ping 						
9/Cirrus
10/ Quinn
11/Rob2
12/Wildrover
13/Region3*
14/
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## quinn (Nov 14, 2012)

count me in. Thanks


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship     Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17:     10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,     18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher     in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so     they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I expect  some    of those listed to not be available so please confirm* your  interest    ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly but reserve names  will be  taken   and added on a first-come basis.  

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow
6/ MadAdey 						
7/ G1BBO
8/ Ping 						
9/Cirrus
10/Quinn*
11/Rob2
12/Wildrover
13/Region3*
14/
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## cirrus (Nov 14, 2012)

That's ok for me.....


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship      Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17:      10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,      18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant  Voucher     in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so      they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I expect   some    of those listed to not be available so please confirm* your   interest    ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly but reserve names   will be  taken   and added on a first-come basis.  

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow
6/ MadAdey 						
7/ G1BBO
8/ Ping 						
9/Cirrus*
10/Quinn*
11/Rob2
12/Wildrover
13/Region3*
14/
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy to do both, can you count me in but I need to rearrange somthing for this date which shouldnt be an issue, if it is will let you know asap


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship       Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17:       10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,       18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant   Voucher     in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so       they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I expect    some    of those listed to not be available so please confirm* your    interest    ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly but reserve names    will be  taken   and added on a first-come basis.  

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow
6/ MadAdey 						
7/ G1BBO
8/ Ping 						
9/Cirrus*
10/Quinn*
11/Rob2
12/Wildrover
13/Region3*
14/
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## teegirl (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Fish,
Haven't been to a GM meet for ages but would love to play this course, and not working>>>>>woopey, so if you still have and hot spots, if not on the reserve list maybe?

Thanking you kindly


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship        Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17:        10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,        18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant    Voucher     in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so        they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I expect     some    of those listed to not be available so please confirm* your     interest    ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly but reserve names     will be  taken   and added on a first-come basis.  

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ G1BBO*
6/ Cirrus*
7/ Quinn*
8/ Region3*
9/teegirl*
10/Ping
11/Rob2
12/Wildrover
13/MadAdey
14/
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 14, 2012)

happy to confirm myself as good to go for this


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2012)

Regrettably I can't make this one as I have a Winter League Match the same day.

Still good for Tadmarton if you can get the numbers though.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 14, 2012)

I will definitely be up for that one Robin.......:cheers:


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship         Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17:         10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,         18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant     Voucher     in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so         they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I expect      some    of those listed to not be available so please confirm* your      interest    ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly but reserve  names     will be  taken   and added on a first-come basis.  

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ G1BBO*
6/ Cirrus*
7/ Quinn*
8/ Region3*
9/teegirl*
10/MadAdey*
11/Rob2
12/Wildrover
13/Ping
14/
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## PIng (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm ok for this, count me in please.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship          Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17:          10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,          18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant      Voucher     in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so          they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I  expect      some    of those listed to not be available so please  confirm* your      interest    ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly  but reserve  names     will be  taken   and added on a first-come basis.   

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ G1BBO*
6/ Cirrus*
7/ Quinn*
8/ Region3*
9/teegirl*
10/MadAdey*
11/Ping*
12/Wildrover
13/Rob2
14/
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## rob2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep, I am still in for this (cant do Tadmarton).

Should be a blast 

Rob


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship           Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17:           10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,           18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant       Voucher     in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so           they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I   expect      some    of those listed to not be available so please   confirm* your      interest    ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly   but reserve  names     will be  taken   and added on a first-come  basis.   

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ G1BBO*
6/ Cirrus*
7/ Quinn*
8/ Region3*
9/teegirl*
10/MadAdey*
11/Ping*
12/Rob2*
13/Wildrover
14/
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2012)

3 possibly 4 spaces still available here people.  

Happy to put in "possibles".


----------



## rosecott (Nov 16, 2012)

Put me down as a definite possible.


----------



## Slicer30 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good on you Fish for organising.

Just got here via the other thread so stick me down as a definite.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship            Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times.  10.17:           10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,            18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant        Voucher     in the Zest Bar.

I am going to pre-list the names which showed some interest before so            they have the opportunity of not missing this new post but I    expect      some    of those listed to not be available so please    confirm* your      interest    ASAP as I expect this to fill up quickly    but reserve  names     will be  taken   and added on a first-come   basis.   

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ G1BBO*
6/ Cirrus*
7/ Quinn*
8/ Region3*
9/teegirl*
10/MadAdey*
11/Ping*
12/Rob2*
13/Slicer30*
14/Rosecott*
15/
16/

Reserves:


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2012)

Still a couple of places up for grabs, you can add your intention as a possibility and to be confirmed, I can then take reserves if that easier.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 10, 2012)

Robin, I'm having to pull out, found out at the weekend that the 17th Feb will be the christening of my grandson


----------



## Fish (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets :ears:

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship             Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times.   10.17:           10.27: 10.36: 10.45: 

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival,             18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant         Voucher     in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*                         
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ G1BBO*
5/ Cirrus*
6/ Quinn*
7/ Region3*
8/teegirl*
9/MadAdey*
10/Ping*
11/Rob2*
12/Slicer30*
13/Rosecott*
14/
15/
16/


Reserves:


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 10, 2012)

nice avatar Robin


----------



## Fish (Dec 11, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			nice avatar Robin 

Click to expand...

Well found G1BBO


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 11, 2012)

Would have loved to come but will have been back in country only a few days so need to go see my Mum who will have just turned 94.
Would be up for one later in the year.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Dec 11, 2012)

Put me down Fish.  This'll be my first GM meet up!

Not got my handicap yet - will that be a problem?  You're all welcome to disown me on the day.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 11, 2012)

WideEyedFox said:



			Put me down Fish.  This'll be my first GM meet up!

Not got my handicap yet - will that be a problem?  You're all welcome to disown me on the day. 

Click to expand...

No many handicap snobs on here from what I have seen mate, so we will not disown you.....:cheers:. No one will be too bothered if you do not have a handicap either, just declare what you think would be fair. 

Hope you enjoy your first meet


----------



## WideEyedFox (Dec 11, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			No many handicap snobs on here from what I have seen mate, so we will not disown you.....:cheers:. No one will be too bothered if you do not have a handicap either, just declare what you think would be fair. 

Hope you enjoy your first meet
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. :thup:  I'll be the one with the A3 scorecard! :rofl:


----------



## PIng (Dec 11, 2012)

WideEyedFox said:



			Put me down Fish.  This'll be my first GM meet up!

Not got my handicap yet - will that be a problem?  You're all welcome to disown me on the day. 

Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat mate, perhaps if we go out last we won't hold the others up while we hack around in the rough!


----------



## WideEyedFox (Dec 11, 2012)

PIng said:



			I'm in the same boat mate, perhaps if we go out last we won't hold the others up while we hack around in the rough!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan mate, happy with that. :cheers:


----------



## Fish (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes, just to be different us Midlander's are having 2 meets

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ G1BBO*
5/ Cirrus*
6/ Quinn*
7/ Region3*
8/teegirl*
9/MadAdey*
10/Ping*
11/Rob2*
12/Slicer30*
13/Rosecott*
14/WideEyedFox*
15/
16/


Reserves:


----------



## WideEyedFox (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a work colleague interested in attending this as well - does he have to join the forum to attend?


----------



## Fish (Dec 12, 2012)

WideEyedFox said:



			I have a work colleague interested in attending this as well - does he have to join the forum to attend?
		
Click to expand...

I'll run with it until the end of December as it is for forum members and then from January 1st offer any places left to guests.  As such you will have first refusal.  Anyone else want to pencil in a guest let me know.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Dec 12, 2012)

Fish said:



			I'll run with it until the end of December as it is for forum members and then from January 1st offer any places left to guests.  As such you will have first refusal.  Anyone else want to pencil in a guest let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Fish :thup:  He said he's happy to join, but may not get much time to contribute etc.  I told him to get his backside online and stop being a wall flower


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

OK, we have 2 places still available so I am opening those up to guests on a first come basis.

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ G1BBO*
5/ Cirrus*
6/ Quinn*
7/ Region3*
8/teegirl*
9/MadAdey*
10/Ping*
11/Rob2*
12/Slicer30*
13/Rosecott*
14/WideEyedFox*
15/
16/

I will be dropping into the Forest of Arden soon to collect the booking form and confirm numbers.

As such I will be asking for a small deposit (Â£20) to secure the 4 tee times I obtained.

I will PM everyone who has already confirmed with my bank details to make a transfer. Please state your forum name in the reference then /FOA, (example Fish/FOA).

It would be nice to obtain another 2 players to make a nice round easy 4 x 4-balls (16) so please feel free to now invite a guest.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Put me down as a definite possible.
		
Click to expand...

Your PM box is full


----------



## quinn (Jan 1, 2013)

gonna have to drop out of this one.Apologies


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

OK, we now have 3 places still available so I am opening those up to guests on a first come basis.

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ G1BBO*
5/ Cirrus*
6/ WideEyedFox
7/ Region3*
8/teegirl*
9/MadAdey*
10/Ping*
11/Rob2*
12/Slicer30*
13/Rosecott*
14/
15/
16/

I will be dropping into the Forest of Arden soon to collect the booking form and confirm numbers.

As such I will be asking for a small deposit (Â£20) to secure the 4 tee times I obtained.

I will PM everyone who has already confirmed with my bank details to make a transfer. Please state your forum name in the reference then /FOA, (example Fish/FOA).

It would be nice to obtain another 3 players to make a nice round easy 4 x 4-balls (16) so please feel free to now invite a guest.

Thank you.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Can I take all 3 guest spots please?


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Can I take all 3 guest spots please?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I don't see a problem in that.

Will you want to play as a 4-ball or in the interest of it being a GM Midlands meet, be drawn, meet and play with other members.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			Yes, I don't see a problem in that.

Will you want to play as a 4-ball or in the interest of it being a GM Midlands meet, be drawn, meet and play with other members.
		
Click to expand...

Great. I was worried that you might have filled spaces while I rang round them as quick as I could!

I'm not particularly bothered about playing as a 4. I like meeting new people so however you want to do it is fine by me.
Maybe if you could keep 2 of them together and the third with me, would that be ok?

If you'd rather do a random draw they'll have to live with it


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ G1BBO*
5/ Cirrus*
6/ WideEyedFox
7/ Region3*
8/teegirl*
9/MadAdey*
10/Ping*
11/Rob2*
12/Slicer30*
13/Rosecott*
14/ Region 3 Guest 1*
15/ Region 3 Guest 2*
16/ Region 3 Guest 3*

I will be dropping into the Forest of Arden soon to collect the booking form and confirm numbers.

As such I have now sent PM's requesting a small deposit (Â£20) to secure the 4 tee times I obtained, of course should you wish to pay in full, that's OK.

Please state your forum name in the reference when sending payment then /FOA, (example Fish/FOA).

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

1 space has come available.....


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2013)

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ G1BBO*
5/ Cirrus* (Deposit Paid)
6/ WideEyedFox
7/ Region3* (Paid in Full)
8/teegirl* (Paid in Full)
9/MadAdey*
10/Ping*
11/Rob2*
12/Slicer30*
13/ WideEyedFox Guest*
14/ Region 3 Guest 1* (Paid in Full)
15/ Region 3 Guest 2* (Paid in Full)
16/ Region 3 Guest 3* (paid in Full)

I will be dropping into the Forest of Arden soon to collect the booking form and confirm numbers.

As such I have now sent PM's requesting a small deposit (Â£20) to secure the 4 tee times I obtained, of course should you wish to pay in full, that's OK.

Please state your forum name in the reference when sending payment then /FOA, (example Fish/FOA).

Were full again but I can take reserve names.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2013)

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ G1BBO*
5/ Cirrus* (Deposit Paid)
6/ WideEyedFox
7/ Region3* (Paid in Full)
8/teegirl* (Paid in Full)
9/MadAdey*
10/Ping* (Deposit Paid)
11/Rob2* (Paid in Full)
12/Slicer30*
13/ WideEyedFox Guest*
14/ Region 3 Guest 1* (Paid in Full)
15/ Region 3 Guest 2* (Paid in Full)
16/ Region 3 Guest 3* (paid in Full)

I will be dropping into the Forest of Arden soon to collect the booking form and confirm numbers.

As such I have now sent PM's requesting a small deposit (Â£20) to secure the 4 tee times I obtained, of course should you wish to pay in full, that's OK.

Please state your forum name in the reference when sending payment then /FOA, (example Fish/FOA).

Were full again but I can take reserve names.

Thank you.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 3, 2013)

I think you can take Gibbo off the list Mr. Fish.


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2013)

1 space has become available


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 4, 2013)

gutted.com


----------



## Region3 (Jan 4, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			gutted.com 

Click to expand...

Nothing to stop you coming, seeing the course, 'avin a larf etc.

You could even have an auction for HFH to be someone's caddy


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2013)

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Available
5/ Cirrus* (Deposit Paid)
6/ WideEyedFox
7/ Region3* (Paid in Full)
8/teegirl* (Paid in Full)
9/MadAdey*
10/Ping* (Deposit Paid)
11/Rob2* (Paid in Full)
12/Slicer30* (Deposit Paid)
13/ WideEyedFox Guest*
14/ Region 3 Guest 1* (Paid in Full)
15/ Region 3 Guest 2* (Paid in Full)
16/ Region 3 Guest 3* (paid in Full)

I will be dropping into the Forest of Arden soon to collect the booking form and confirm numbers this week.

I have now sent PM's requesting a small deposit (Â£20) to secure the 4 tee times I obtained, of course should you wish to pay in full, that's OK. 

Please forward your deposits ASAP.

Please state your forum name in the reference when sending payment then /FOA, (example Fish/FOA).

We have 1 place available.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2013)

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Available
5/ Cirrus* (Deposit Paid)
6/ WideEyedFox
7/ Region3* (Paid in Full)
8/teegirl* (Paid in Full)
9/ Available
10/Ping* (Deposit Paid)
11/Rob2* (Paid in Full)
12/Slicer30* (Deposit Paid)
13/ WideEyedFox Guest*
14/ Region 3 Guest 1* (Paid in Full)
15/ Region 3 Guest 2* (Paid in Full)
16/ Region 3 Guest 3* (paid in Full)

I will be dropping into the Forest of Arden soon to collect the booking form and confirm numbers this week.


We have 2 places available.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Jan 10, 2013)

All paid in full for both parties. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2013)

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Available
5/ Cirrus* (Deposit Paid)
6/ WideEyedFox* (Paid in Full)
7/ Region3* (Paid in Full)
8/teegirl* (Paid in Full)
9/ Available
10/Ping* (Deposit Paid)
11/Rob2* (Paid in Full)
12/Slicer30* (Deposit Paid)
13/ WideEyedFox Guest* (Paid in Full)
14/ Region 3 Guest 1* (Paid in Full)
15/ Region 3 Guest 2* (Paid in Full)
16/ Region 3 Guest 3* (paid in Full)

I will be dropping into the Forest of Arden soon to collect the booking form and confirm numbers this week.


We have 2 places available.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Only 3 weeks on Sunday folks! Hope it drains well 

Just thought I'd give this a bump since it looks like there's 2 spots that need filling.

It must be a good course; one of my guests bit my arm off when I asked if he wanted to go, and he doesn't spend that sort of money on a game of golf lightly.


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Only 3 weeks on Sunday folks! Hope it drains well 

Just thought I'd give this a bump since it looks like there's 2 spots that need filling.

It must be a good course; one of my guests bit my arm off when I asked if he wanted to go, and he doesn't spend that sort of money on a game of golf lightly.
		
Click to expand...

The Championship course is a good track, especially the back 9 with the Stags and Deer roaming around and there's some nice water to get over when approaching some greens.

You can't duff the 18th


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 24, 2013)

I put it on the dancefloor on 18 last time I played and 2 putt for par... happy days.

It looks longer than it plays tbh


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I put it on the dancefloor on 18 last time I played and 2 putt for par... happy days.

It looks longer than it plays tbh
		
Click to expand...

Its a good "mental" finishing hole, as you say not that long for a par 3 just mentally testing. Just don't look down and be positive


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2013)

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ *Available*
5/ Cirrus* (Deposit Paid)
6/ WideEyedFox* (Paid in Full)
7/ Region3* (Paid in Full)
8/teegirl* (Paid in Full)
9/ *Available*
10/Ping* (Deposit Paid)
11/Rob2* (Paid in Full)
12/Slicer30* (Deposit Paid)
13/ WideEyedFox Guest* (Paid in Full)
14/ Region 3 Guest 1* (Paid in Full)
15/ Region 3 Guest 2* (Paid in Full)
16/ Region 3 Guest 3* (paid in Full)

I am now requesting the Â£35 balance so the meet can be fully paid over the next 7 days, thank you.  If you still have my bank details please send as before using the reference username/FOA, thank you.


*We have 2 places still available.*


----------



## zlinuk (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Fish, can you add a guest for me please. I'll sort out the financials shortly.


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2013)

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ zlinuk guest* 
5/ Cirrus* (Deposit Paid)
6/ WideEyedFox* (Paid in Full)
7/ Region3* (Paid in Full)
8/teegirl* (Paid in Full)
9/ *Available*
10/Ping* (Deposit Paid)
11/Rob2* (Paid in Full)
12/Slicer30* (Deposit Paid)
13/ WideEyedFox Guest* (Paid in Full)
14/ Region 3 Guest 1* (Paid in Full)
15/ Region 3 Guest 2* (Paid in Full)
16/ Region 3 Guest 3* (paid in Full)

I am now requesting the Â£35 balance so the meet can be fully paid over the next 7 days, thank you. If you still have my bank details please send as before using the reference username/FOA, thank you.


*We have 1 place still available*.


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2013)

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ zlinuk guest* (Paid in Full)
5/ Cirrus* (Deposit Paid)
6/ WideEyedFox* (Paid in Full)
7/ Region3* (Paid in Full)
8/teegirl* (Paid in Full)
9/ Available
10/Ping* (Deposit Paid)
11/Rob2* (Paid in Full)
12/Slicer30* (Deposit Paid)
13/ WideEyedFox Guest* (Paid in Full)
14/ Region 3 Guest 1* (Paid in Full)
15/ Region 3 Guest 2* (Paid in Full)
16/ Region 3 Guest 3* (paid in Full)

I am now requesting the Â£35 balance so the meet can be fully paid over the next 7 days, thank you. If you still have my bank details please send as before using the reference username/FOA, thank you.


*We have 1 place still available. *


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2013)

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ zlinuk guest* (Paid in Full)
5/ Cirrus* (Deposit Paid)
6/ WideEyedFox* (Paid in Full)
7/ Region3* (Paid in Full)
8/teegirl* (Paid in Full)
9/ *Available*
10/Ping* (Paid in Full)
11/Rob2* (Paid in Full)
12/Slicer30* (Paid in Full)
13/ WideEyedFox Guest* (Paid in Full)
14/ Region3 Guest 1* (Paid in Full)
15/ Region3 Guest 2* (Paid in Full)
16/ Region3 Guest 3* (paid in Full)

I am now requesting the Â£35 balance so the meet can be fully paid over the next 7 days, thank you. If you still have my bank details please send as before using the reference username/FOA, thank you.


*We have 1 place still available*.


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry Robin, must have missed this when you posted lately, have sent funds over to your bank a/c (apologies left the ref as TH rather than changing to FOA but still references my username)


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2013)

fundy said:



			Sorry Robin, must have missed this when you posted lately, have sent funds over to your bank a/c (apologies left the ref as TH rather than changing to FOA but still references my username)
		
Click to expand...

No probs, I know your always on the ball


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2013)

I have secured 16 places at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

The cost is Â£55.00 which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course), Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Paid in Full)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ zlinuk guest* (Paid in Full)
5/ Cirrus* (Deposit Paid)
6/ WideEyedFox* (Paid in Full)
7/ Region3* (Paid in Full)
8/teegirl* (Paid in Full)
9/ *Available*
10/Ping* (Paid in Full)
11/Rob2* (Paid in Full)
12/Slicer30* (Paid in Full)
13/ WideEyedFox Guest* (Paid in Full)
14/ Region3 Guest 1* (Paid in Full)
15/ Region3 Guest 2* (Paid in Full)
16/ Region3 Guest 3* (paid in Full)

I am now requesting the Â£35 balance so the meet can be fully paid over the next 7 days, thank you. If you still have my bank details please send as before using the reference username/FOA, thank you.


*We have 1 place still available*.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 5, 2013)

When are you drawing for tee times Robin?


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2013)

Region3 said:



			When are you drawing for tee times Robin?
		
Click to expand...

I'll do it this week. Can you give me a first name for each of your guests so I can draw 1 with you and keep the other 2 together.

Anyone have contact with Cirrus, not been active on the forum since November but has looked in on 26th January!

Still got 1 place left as well, will be nice to fill all 16 spots.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			Can you give me a first name for each of your guests so I can draw 1 with you and keep the other 2 together.
		
Click to expand...

Can you put Andy with me please, and the other 2 are Paul and Mark.

Cheers.


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is the draw for the Forest of Arden Midlands Meet.

1/: 10.17: Fish / Slicer30 / Teegirl / *Available*

2/: 10.27: WideEyedFox / Fundy / Cirrus / WideEyedFox (Guest)

3/: 10.36: Zlinuk (Guest) / Region3 / R3 (Andy) / Zlinuk

4/: 10.45: Ping / Rob2 / R3 (Paul) / R3 (Mark)

I've kept the first group as a 3-ball with the hope that we will still make it up to a 4-ball, otherwise it makes sense for the 1st group to be the smallest.

Individual Stableford Full Handicap.

I'm sure we can all throw Â£2.00 each into a kitty and have (currently) a prize sweep of:

1st Â£15
2nd Â£10
3rd Â£5

Got to have something to play for 

Thanks to my wife Lisa for doing the draw.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Shamelessly bringing this back in the hope we can fill the last spot 

Forecast dry, sunny and 7Â° :thup:


----------



## PIng (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know how well this course drains? Is there likely to be a trolley ban?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2013)

gutted as I could make this now but skint boohoo

have a great day folks, I love the 18th although 16 & 17 didnt go to well last time I played it


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

I spoke to them earlier today and will have more information on Thursday when the snow has gone and the forecasts are more clearer.

The greens dry very quickly and well as there all USGA.

Still 1 place available.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I may be up for this fish, trying to see if I can manage the funds (petrol is the killer lol), will let you know asap.

If a definite comes along then by all means let them have it


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I may be up for this fish, trying to see if I can manage the funds (petrol is the killer lol), will let you know asap.

If a definite comes along then by all means let them have it
		
Click to expand...

If you want to drive up to Milton Keynes from yours I dont mind giving you a lift the rest of the way


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2013)

sounds like a great idea fundy, if you dont mind.

I can come then but will have to pay on the day as son gives me his board money on Saturday. Let me know if thats ok Fish

God I hate chrimbo, spend 2 months recovering lol.


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			sounds like a great idea fundy, if you dont mind.

I can come then but will have to pay on the day as son gives me his board money on Saturday. Let me know if thats ok Fish

God I hate chrimbo, spend 2 months recovering lol.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Gibbo, glad to have you on board 

Were full :whoo:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2013)

do we need handicap certs? Pretty sure not. I am off 28 btw


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

16 places have now been taken up for the Midland Meet at the Forest of Arden on the Championship Course on Sunday February 17th with the following tee times. 10.17: 10.27: 10.36: 10.45:

You will receive a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Arden (Championship Course) and a Â£10.00 Restaurant Voucher in the Zest Bar.

* Confirmed

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Paid in Full)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ zlinuk guest* (Paid in Full)
5/ Cirrus* (Paid in Full)
6/ WideEyedFox* (Paid in Full)
7/ Region3* (Paid in Full)
8/teegirl* (Paid in Full)
9/ Gibbo* (Pay on the day)
10/Ping* (Paid in Full)
11/Rob2* (Paid in Full)
12/Slicer30* (Paid in Full)
13/ WideEyedFox Guest* (Paid in Full)
14/ Region3 Guest 1* (Paid in Full)
15/ Region3 Guest 2* (Paid in Full)
16/ Region3 Guest 3* (paid in Full)

*We are now FULL* 

Here is the draw for the Forest of Arden Midlands Meet.

1/: 10.17: Fish / Slicer30 / Teegirl / Gibbo

2/: 10.27: WideEyedFox / Fundy / Cirrus / WideEyedFox (Guest)

3/: 10.36: Zlinuk (Guest) / Region3 / R3 (Andy) / Zlinuk

4/: 10.45: Ping / Rob2 / R3 (Paul) / R3 (Mark)

Individual Stableford Full Handicap.

I'm sure we can all throw Â£2.00 each into a kitty and have a prize sweep of:

1st Â£18
2nd Â£9
3rd Â£5

Got to have something to play for :thup:

Thanks to my wife Lisa for doing the draw. 

Lets hope for some good weather and a great meet :fore:


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			do we need handicap certs? Pretty sure not. *I am off 22 btw* 

Click to expand...

[edited]

Never been asked before, not an issue.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2013)

oh, didnt realise I would be in the 1st group.... at least its a straight forward par 4 
(hybrid me thinks, cant slice that)


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			oh, didnt realise I would be in the 1st group.... at least its a straight forward par 4 
(hybrid me thinks, cant slice that)
		
Click to expand...

Wanna bet?


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 11, 2013)

Have a good day lads. Will be thinking jealous thoughts while at work.


----------



## Crow (Feb 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			oh, didnt realise I would be in the 1st group.... at least its a straight forward par 4 
(hybrid me thinks, cant slice that)
		
Click to expand...

The one time I played there I hooked mine into the cabbage down the left and blobbed the hole. (But don't let that put ideas into your head...)


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

Crow said:



			The one time I played there I hooked mine into the cabbage down the left and blobbed the hole. (But don't let that put ideas into your head...)
		
Click to expand...

Wait till he see's the 18th


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2013)

it was the one near the end, with the water at the front of the green, 16 or 17 I think, I picked up way before I got to the green 

oooh, just looked at the score card, 18 is 194 off the yellows


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			it was the one near the end, with the water at the front of the green, 16 or 17 I think, I picked up way before I got to the green 

Click to expand...

17th, very nice hole.  You then walk through the gate to the par 3 18th over the water.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2013)

yep thats the one. Anyway, its a good course and quite open (thank god). Are we having longest drive/nearest the pin?

even if its just for prestige


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2013)

good thing about going off 1st as well Robin, we can watch the rest duff it on 18


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			yep thats the one. Anyway, its a good course and quite open (thank god). Are we having longest drive/nearest the pin?

even if its just for prestige 

Click to expand...

Nothing arranged, will ask how much they charge, if anything?


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			good thing about going off 1st as well Robin, we can watch the rest duff it on 18 

Click to expand...

Good thinking :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2013)

are we allowed to taunt them :ears:


----------



## Slicer30 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking forward to this now, need to sort my irons sharpish though.  Played saturday and was carving lumps of turf on every iron shot.

Already downloaded the course Map to the skycaddie.  will probably forget to charge it!


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 11, 2013)

With a bit of luck all the lakes will be frozen.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2013)

haha good thinking, bounce them onto the green


----------



## Region3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Robin, have you been told from what time the bacon/coffee is served?
What time is everybody else planning to be there?

Just through being nosey, have you got everyone's handicap?

If you want to do a list my 4 are: me 6, Andy 12, Paul 11, Mark 10.


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Robin, have you been told from what time the bacon/coffee is served?
What time is everybody else planning to be there?

Just through being nosey, have you got everyone's handicap?

If you want to do a list my 4 are: me 6, Andy 12, Paul 11, Mark 10.
		
Click to expand...

Gibbos aiming to get to me for 7.45, we're approx an hour and a 1/4 away so assuming no hitches we'll be there at approx 9am, plenty of time to have a bacon butty and a coffee loosen up then chop it round


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 12, 2013)

I do like the practice area at FoA so I may need a blast in the bunkers as my sand play is shocking (well all my play is actually and range is shut atm so will be rustier than a rusty thing thats very rusty)


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2013)

Im going there tomorrow so will confirm actual times but I think if we all get there for 9am we'll be fine.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 12, 2013)

weather permitting grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. It better warm up, froze my nuts off at work today, sods law I was down holes all day


----------



## cirrus (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope it warms up a bit for Sunday.....It was cold today. Looking forward to meeting you all and having my first game in a few weeks!! hope the weather improves.....


----------



## Region3 (Feb 13, 2013)

Do we have a choice of tees to play off?


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Do we have a choice of tees to play off?
		
Click to expand...

Its always the yellows as a visitor which is good enough around the championship course. The whites would be a bit testing and long on some holes for some that are going and the blues are frightening!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 13, 2013)

Fish said:



			Its always the yellows as a visitor which is good enough around the championship course. The whites would be a bit testing and long on some holes for some that are going and the blues are frightening!
		
Click to expand...

I'm "hoping" to have to play there in a competition (just cursed myself now!) and guess it'll be from the whites, so would have been nice to have a go off them Sunday, but I can understand most wouldn't want to.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 13, 2013)

oh, I thought I could go off the reds having only just returned from injury and currently swinging at 60% power


----------



## Region3 (Feb 13, 2013)

You can for me. After all, I assume Jan will be off the reds (could be wrong) so you wouldn't be on your own.

Imagine the stick you'd get if you didn't win though...... still want to?


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I'm "hoping" to have to play there in a competition (just cursed myself now!) and guess it'll be from the whites, so would have been nice to have a go off them Sunday, but I can understand most wouldn't want to.
		
Click to expand...

On some of the tee blocks you'll see the whites just set back a bit so you'll get a good idea, only a few holes there's a significant difference.  Yellows to whites the variable is only 250 yards but yellows to blues is 800!

The reds are 800 shorter than the yellows so we'll have our work cut out if Jan is on form


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 13, 2013)

hey even at 60% I could game the blues no probs.... NOT!

nah yellows will do me just fine


----------



## WideEyedFox (Feb 14, 2013)

If I wear a dress can I get a 36 handicap and play off the reds tee's? :rofl:


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 14, 2013)

If you wear a dress I would vote that we let you.


----------



## teegirl (Feb 15, 2013)

"The reds are 800 shorter than the yellows so we'll have our work cut out if Jan is on form" 

It'll have to be someone with good eyesight........


I'll need every extra inch, have hardly picked up a club lately.

Although suns out and am doing nothing today or tomorrow.......:lol:


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2013)

Any update on how the course at FofA is bearing up. Assume it will be open Sunday, do we know if trolleys are on?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 15, 2013)

it better be open!

carrying so dont care about trolleys :ears:


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			it better be open!

carrying so dont care about trolleys :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Carrying tomorrow and now playing monday too so ideally want to use the leccy trolley to make sure I dont overdo it on my knee/calf but if its carry only so be it


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2013)

fundy said:



			Any update on how the course at FofA is bearing up. Assume it will be open Sunday, do we know if trolleys are on?
		
Click to expand...

Just Tweeted them but looking to drop in on them tomorrow lunchtime to save me time Sunday.

Just back from Surrey after playing wacky races on the M25 & M40 for 2 hours so knackered now, especially after eating this




Might have weighed me down at the start a bit, bacon baguettes only from now on


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 15, 2013)

how did it go Robin?


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			how did it go Robin?
		
Click to expand...

My signature and post in For Sale & Wanted says it all 

Good but long day, tight track, thinking man's course, very wet, borderline playable, great company, great breakfast, fell in love with my new club :thup:

Knackered ZZZzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzZZZZZzzzzz


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

Just back from the Forest of Arden and its all systems go :thup:

As I drove in I didn't see any standing water anywhere! 

The practice green outside the clubhouse looked very quick and dry. The 18th green looked excellent. The tee and greens around the course I am told are perfect, there will be some damp area's around the course but with another sunny, although chilly day today, it will only improve more overnight.  Slight frost this morning and expected tomorrow but will be gone and perfect by the time we all tee off.

We will all meet in the Zest bar next to the pro shop for our coffee/Tea and your Bacon Roll.

You do not need to book-in or report to anyone, I have taken care of everything.

I have all the score cards and they are being written out now.

Once you have had your drink and butty, I have a range token for each person so you can warm up on the range as well as use the chipping and putting area's prior to your tee times.

There are no restrictions on trolleys at all.

It would be good to have everyone on the first tee just after 10am for group photo's ready for the first group going off at 10.16hrs.

I have a single voucher for the Zest Bar to the value of Â£10 per person so you can pre-book in the morning for when you get in or chose something from the menu after your game.

I'll be in the Zest from 8am to meet & greet everyone, I would suggest between 8am - 8.45am is ideal, if your are running late or are not going to be their before 9am then please let me know or I will lose the opportunity to warm up also.

Look forward to meeting you all and enjoying our Midlands meet.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Feb 16, 2013)

fundy said:



			...do we know if trolleys are on?
		
Click to expand...

Trolleys were on today, and tomorrows weather looks similar, maybe a bit warmer.

As long as there is no major rain fall hopefully it will be the same tomorrow.  I'll ring them in the morning at 0800 and see what the status is. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

WideEyedFox said:



			Trolleys were on today, and tomorrows weather looks similar, maybe a bit warmer.

As long as there is no major rain fall hopefully it will be the same tomorrow.  I'll ring them in the morning at 0800 and see what the status is. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No need to phone them, no rain today or in the night and as stated above, no restrictions at all.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2013)

can;t be bothered looking back, I assume its stableford 

overtime done so off up the range for 100 tee shots in prep for the 1st tomoz, even if its the only decent shot I hit all day 

laterzzzzzz


----------



## WideEyedFox (Feb 16, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			...off up the range for 100 tee shots in prep for the 1st tomoz, even if its the only decent shot I hit all day 

Click to expand...

I've been watching the Kikkor advert (http://vimeo.com/57764669)video to make sure I get my shot off the 1st just right. :lol:

Problem I found yesterday was that I was standing too close to the ball.  After I'd hit it.  ne:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 16, 2013)

Robin, my 4 more than likely wont be there by 8:45. We'll probably be around 9am give or take 10 minutes. If you need to be elsewhere don't wait for us, we'll find you before 10.

Do you know if they have buggies available? Hopefully won't be needed but I might have done something to my knee. Sitting here with an ice pack on it now


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Robin, my 4 more than likely wont be there by 8:45. We'll probably be around 9am give or take 10 minutes. If you need to be elsewhere don't wait for us, we'll find you before 10.

Do you know if they have buggies available? Hopefully won't be needed but I might have done something to my knee. Sitting here with an ice pack on it now 

Click to expand...

Ok, if I'm not in the Zest when you arrive, I'll be  putting opposite, if your closer to 9.30 I'll be on the range.  Don't forget to get your butty & drink from the Zest.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			can;t be bothered looking back, I assume its stableford 

overtime done so off up the range for 100 tee shots in prep for the 1st tomoz, even if its the only decent shot I hit all day 

laterzzzzzz
		
Click to expand...

Stableford full handicap. Got the video ready for your tee shot


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Robin, my 4 more than likely wont be there by 8:45. We'll probably be around 9am give or take 10 minutes. If you need to be elsewhere don't wait for us, we'll find you before 10.

Do you know if they have buggies available? Hopefully won't be needed but I might have done something to my knee. Sitting here with an ice pack on it now 

Click to expand...

Expect we will be 9am or just after too

hope the knee is OK Gary, doesnt sound good


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2013)

I can be at yours a tad earlier if you want fundy?

oh and I nominate a large slice off the tee for me followed by 18 holes of cackness judging by my range shenanigans just before


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I can be at yours a tad earlier if you want fundy?

oh and I nominate a large slice off the tee for me followed by 18 holes of cackness judging by my range shenanigans just before 

Click to expand...

nah 7.45 to 8am be fine, think we'll get there in little over an hour from mine


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2013)

me tomorrow...............
[video=youtube;qUj_qqVxVrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_436508&feature=iv&src_vid=b92jOUvtNVc&v=qUj_qqVxVrE[/video]


----------



## teegirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Robin, my 4 more than likely wont be there by 8:45. We'll probably be around 9am give or take 10 minutes. If you need to be elsewhere don't wait for us, we'll find you before 10.

Do you know if they have buggies available? Hopefully won't be needed but I might have done something to my knee. Sitting here with an ice pack on it now 

Click to expand...


Beware the injured golfer........

Hope it's ok Gary, ice is good and if it's not working pour whisky over it.......the ice of course.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

teegirl said:



			Beware the injured golfer........

Hope it's ok Gary, ice is good and if it's not working pour whisky over it.......the ice of course.
		
Click to expand...

There lodging their excuses already, take no notice, I heard it before my match with Duncan yesterday and then he had an excellent game.

Smoke & Mirrors


----------



## rickg (Feb 16, 2013)

Good luck everyone.......well done Robin, running like Military clockwork mate.......

make sure you look after Fundy and don't let him break his knee, I need him to be on top form Monday!!!! :swing:


----------



## teegirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like you've even arranged good weather........perfic.

 Thanks for all your efforts, means the lazy daisies amongst us, just turn up and walk onto the tee.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

rickg said:



			Good luck everyone.......well done Robin, running like Military clockwork mate.......

make sure you look after Fundy and don't let him break his knee, I need him to be on top form Monday!!!! :swing:
		
Click to expand...

I'll look after him for you mate


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

teegirl said:



			Looks like you've even arranged good weather........perfic.

 Thanks for all your efforts, means the lazy daisies amongst us, just turn up and walk onto the tee.   

Click to expand...

I wouldn't have it any other way, I saw how well Blackmoor was run, although on a much bigger scale, so I wanted everyone to have everything on hand to just turn up, eat, drink, warm up and play.

Really looking forward to it and the weather looks excellent

http://www.golfweather.com/74774/westmidlands/forestofardengolfandcountryclub


----------



## Crow (Feb 16, 2013)

So jealous!

Only played the Arden course once but I loved it.

Still, I am playing in Fish Meet 2 on the 22nd!


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

Crow said:



			Still, I am playing in Fish Meet 2 on the 22nd!
		
Click to expand...

I've heard a lot about Horse meet lately but not Fish Meet


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2013)

hmmmm what to wear


----------



## Crow (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't recommend white trousers.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2013)

might just bung the IJP tartans on, a bit warmer than my other trousers. Then again could be a day for a bit of corduroy.. decisions, decisions.

Hopefully a dozen balls will be enough


----------



## Region3 (Feb 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			There lodging their excuses already, take no notice, I heard it before my match with Duncan yesterday and then he had an excellent game.

Smoke & Mirrors 

Click to expand...

No excuses necessary, it doesn't hurt when I swing. The problems start when I have to walk to my ball after hitting it.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Hopefully a dozen balls will be enough 

Click to expand...

Only playing 9 then Gibbo...?:rofl:


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2013)

Black UA Coldgear trousers, baselayer, polo shirt and a lightweight long sleeve windproof top, heavier windproof top in the bag just in case, Black Puma cell fusion shoes  oh and dont forget the sunscreen as Fish has ordered tropical weather


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2013)

yeah, its stableford so with the amount of 'thats a blob' I will barely use my putter and probably have time to roll a ciggy on every hole whilst the others play it out


----------



## rob2 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have always been a stickler for preparation so thought I'd better swing a club today for the 1st time since christmas. My god, I have no idea where the ball will be going tomorrow!

Hopefully there is a booby prize so at least I have something to play for.... 

Rob


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2013)

fight you for it rob 

my name is all over the wooden spoon. range today was a disaster.

apparently with forum meets its the taking part that counts


----------



## Slicer30 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thats me sorted, setting off around 7:30.  So will probably be another who gets in at 8:45/9am.

Look forward to getting onto the range for a warmup - need all the practice I can get as my session on thursday was shocking 

Our place is still closed, so the timing is absolutely spot on, looking forward to it.

Great job in organising Robin - see ye all there


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

I'll be wearing my black Cross waterproof bottoms as I think it could be a bit soft underfoot in places and their very warm. Black AQL's, Black UA baselayer, black UA Polo and a lined jumper which amazingly isn't black   Sunderland L/W Jacket (Black) in the bag which I don't expect to get out, unless its a little chilly at the start.

Like yesterday, it was a chilly start but after 2 holes we were down to short sleeve order.

I have demanded the sun makes an appearance for our entire round 

Buggies might be available tomorrow but I didn't see any today.

With the suggested Â£2 in the sweep each there will be 3 prizes up for grabs if everyone takes part, Â£18 for the winner, Â£9 for 2nd and Â£5 for 3rd which I think is a good split, I'll bring a booby prize along for the wooden spoon (lowest score)


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 16, 2013)

Like others has said Fish, please don't wait around for me if i'm not there before you want to warm up, I'm aiming to be there before 9, but you never know.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Feb 16, 2013)

Big thanks for all your hard work Fish. We should be there "around" 9.  Have arranged kid cover but was planning on getting there at 0930.  I can be on the road for 8:30, so won't be far behind.

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok not a problem for those coming closer to 9am or later.  I just worked backwards for everyone to be together at the 1st just after 10am, 30 minutes on the range and chipping area (free token supplied), 10/15 minutes putting and 20/30 minutes food & drink with introductions.  Had that to just over 1hr-ish pre-game as an average so I suppose closer to 9am suits more people and some people just turn up and play!

As Rick said, its the military background embedded in me 

See you all later, looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## cirrus (Feb 17, 2013)

Ill be the first to say a big thank you to Fish for an excellent day.....and to the guys I played with today...it was nice to play with the eventual winner, who hit some excellent shots and to lee who played his first full 18 holes on a championship course!!! Nice to meet some fellow forumers....Thanks guys and off course Jan for a good day...


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

Well I'm home already  in fact, I've already had a couple of cups of tea 

Anyway, today's report.

It was a very harsh frost here this morning and on arrival at the course around 8.30am I was informed that there was going to be another inspection at 09.30 due to the severe frost and as such we could be going off late!

That in fact worked out OK as we then all eventually met in the Zest bar because some that only lived in Leicestershire took 2 hours to find the course   We then all had our coffee's and Bacon Rolls, went off to the range, chipped a few in that area also and then finished off on the putting green before teeing off on the 10th at 10.30hrs (13 minutes later than scheduled).

The course was very wet in some area's, but considering on Wednesday we were still under a few inches of snow and then rain all Thursday night I think it held up a lot better than some courses I have played recently.  Even in the eventual sunshine and chilly wind there were some damp area's and the greens were soft and bumpy due to feet marks that couldn't recover.  As the first group out on the course I was amazed at how many unrepaired pitch marks there were, obviously from the day before. The wettest area's were between the greens and the next tee's so that didn't really affect the game as such but in some area's it was very boggy. You had to stay on the fairway or it was very tough. 

With no run on the fairways the course played very long and was a tough test of golf for everyone of all handicaps, not the place for your first 18 holes of golf on a Championship course!  Anything just short of the greens would comfortably plug so getting your distance and approach shots right was the order of the day and attack the pin.  All the scores achieved most certainly reflected the level of difficulty everyone faced today, but at least it was dry (no rain) and we got out there to play 18 holes and meet some new faces 

My companions for the day were Chris (Slicer30), Steve (Gibbo) and Jan (Teegirl) who were full of banter and were great company and all of them showed a great attitude towards today's tough conditions whilst at times displaying some good golf.  I thank them for there excellent company today :thup:

To the spoils

1st Prize went to Fundy (Â£18)
2nd Prize went to Andy "guest of Zlinuk" Â£9)
3rd Prize went to Andy "guest of Region3" (Â£5)

4th WideEyedFox
5th Fish
6th Cirrus
7th Teegirl
8th Rob2 (on countback)
9th Mark "Region3 guest" (on countback)
10th Ping (on countback)
11th Paul "Region3 guest" (on countback)
12th Slicer30 (on countback)
13th Gibbo (on countback) 
14th Zlinuk
15th Region3 (withdrew scoring after 9 holes)

16th Wooden Spoon and for finding the water more than anyone else went to Lee, WideEyedFox's guest (Frog cuddly toy) 

The winning score was only 32 points from a very competent golfer  so that underlines the difficulty we all experienced today. 

Thank you to everyone who made the journey and I hope you enjoyed the day and the course which wasn't at its best but then again it is mid February and I am sure you can all see that if it were not for the extreme weather conditions we have endured recently it could have been a much better day and course conditions but at least we got out their to play.




Teegirl erm, on the Tee, nice swing 




Gibbo concentrating




Slicer30, his practice swing was excellent, the next photo had to be destroyed along with a couple of ducks that he wounded with his duffed tee shot 

Nice to have met lots of new faces

Robin (Fish)


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2013)

Just back home here, massive thanks to Robin for organising, it was a nice smooth forum meet (as they all seem to be) and nice to play with 3 guys Ive not played with before, so thanks to them for the company  

Course was very wet in spots and pretty tough, was a good day to hit a lot of fairways (rare for me lol) and even then it was still tough getting the ball back to the holes, like most I expect the front edge of the greens got more than their fair share of action!

Roll on Friday and Tadmarton Heath


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey Steve - did you know you were a very competent Golfer...?

Sounds like a wet but good day!


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Hey Steve - did you know you were a very competent Golfer...?

Sounds like a wet but good day!
		
Click to expand...

I took it as the compliment it was meant Ian 

Good day but very wet underfoot and its a long enough track when its dry  Nice to meet another from APGC too


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

fundy said:



			I took it as the compliment it was meant Ian 

Click to expand...

It was a compliment, knowing you've been a scratch player and possibly the lowest handicap out there today, so if you found it tough, the rest of us felt it more.


----------



## PIng (Feb 17, 2013)

Once again, a big thank you to Robin for organising the day. It was great to meet you all and I'm looking forward to Tadmarton Heath.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 17, 2013)

Any videos of the first tee?


----------



## PIng (Feb 17, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Any videos of the first tee?
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully, cameras were few and far between!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 17, 2013)

crap course, crap company and crap golf!!! 

only kidding, well apart from the crap golf.

just supping a brew and contemplating going to bed, shattered doesnt even come close.

Great to play with some new faces, apologies for any mild tantrums, at least I didnt helicopter a club after umpteen duffs from the soggy rough.

I can't believe how quick the day goes. Pants 1st 9 from me and a mediocre 2nd 9. 3 balls into water on par 3's so ditched the dx2 and played a soft feel or noodle combo = much better, obviously the cheaper the ball the better I hit them so its pinnacles all the way from now on.

Massive thanks to Steve (fundy) for the lift and the conversation both to and from FoA & to Robin for organising :thup:

Overall a very decent day out that is much better than sitting at home or doing housework

Oh yeah, 5-0 to the mighty reds - Get in there my son


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

Another stat for the day, out of 16 players, there was a single birdie all day, and it wasn't a par 3


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 17, 2013)

What where the final scores for each player? Strokes that is not points?

Come on spill the beans :clap:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 17, 2013)

couldnt tell you as we all had so many blobs 

wont be many sub 90 me thinks


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			Another stat for the day, out of 16 players, there was a single birdie all day, and it wasn't a par 3 

Click to expand...

Mr Montague on a par 5 by any chance...?


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			What where the final scores for each player? Strokes that is not points?

Come on spill the beans :clap:
		
Click to expand...

The positions are information enough


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Mr Montague on a par 5 by any chance...?
		
Click to expand...

Was actually me on our first hole of the day (the 10th), longish dogleg par 4, hybrid off the tee left me 195 in up the hill, hit a 4 iron to 25 feet and canned it, probably missed 5 easier chanes afterwards though lol. The par 5 I shouldve birdied I dumped the appraoch in the water lol


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Mr Montague on a par 5 by any chance...?
		
Click to expand...

It was a par 4 Ian and his top shot, index 7 10th hole, what a start a 4 pointer, must have gone all down hill from then though :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 17, 2013)

ok fair enough

I played the PGA today and the conditions where similar. To make things worse they put the yellows on the whites to save the tee boxes, 6639 YRDS it plays from there. I've never played a course over 6100 YRDS I managed 96 which wasn't the worst considering I forgot how to use the driver after the second hole...


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 17, 2013)

Andy (R3s) mate birdied the par 3 18th I think.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

zlinuk said:



			Andy (R3s) mate birdied the par 3 18th I think.
		
Click to expand...

Yes your right, apologies, I missed that. I think a birdie on a par 4 today was impressive though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 17, 2013)

a par would have done me, hell even a bogey


----------



## teegirl (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the company Chris, Steve and Robin, banter and chat all the way round lovely way to spend the day.

Although the course was a bit damp,  would be tough in the summer when those wonderful oaks were in full leaf, and no doubt the greens would be just a bit slicker.

Definitely a course I would like to play again.

Thanks again for the organisation Robin and have a good day on Friday.......:smirk:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks Jan. I said to Robin on the way up the 18th (9th) how quick 18 holes go when in good company despite the below par golf.

I would deffo want to play it in full bloom and dry conditions, lessons and plenty of practice 1st for me over the next few months


----------



## WideEyedFox (Feb 17, 2013)

A very big thank you to Robin for organising such a well run and great day out.  Both myself and "Lillypad Lee" had a fantastic day, and we'd also like to thank Steve (fundy) and Steve (forgot your forum ID, sorry!) for being patient with 2 newcomers.

It was great to meet everyone and we look forward to meeting up again for future meets.

:thup: :thup:


----------



## Slicer30 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks from me also to Robin for a well run day.

A great venue for sure and like gibbo Id like another bash at it when its a bit dryer.  Even though my golf wasnt my best I enjoyed the craic and will definetely try to get to more this year.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finally got to a computer after spending all of yesterday skiving in bed!

The organisation was superb, everything done for us by Robin (thank you :thup and the staff were very good also.
As Robin said, they didn't let anyone out on the course while the greens still had frost in them, so I think they did really well for us to only be 15 minutes late off, albeit from the 10th tee. I'd have preferred us to play the course the right way round but a small price to pay for getting out at all let alone only 15 minutes late.

Thanks also to my playing partners Paul, Andy and Andy. That wasn't confusing at all lol, saying Andy and having 2 of them turn round every time 

The bad.
If it were a private members course I don't think it would have been open. Very wet all over the course with a lot of mud between holes and in the rough. On the fairways it sometimes wasn't worth taking relief from the casual water as you'd have to go so far to find a dry bit.
There were also some very strange patches where the turf seemed fine, but there was water underneath. Stepping on it was like walking over a water bed!
As already mentioned the greens were soft and bobbly. I also found them to be quite inconsistent speed-wise. A fair few of them had been tined as well, which seemed strange to me when they've had conditions recently that I wouldn't expect grass to grow very quickly in.
I am glad we managed to get on though. Disappointing as it was to play the course in that condition, it's still golf and for the price we got on at it I didn't leave thinking I'd been short changed.

The good.
I absolutely loved the layout of the course. A lot of the holes are very well thought out and prove a par 4 doesn't need to be 420+ to be difficult. Some very awkwardly positioned bunkers and well placed (depending on your point of view!) water hazards. A good mix of straight and dog-legged holes as well.

Definitely a course I'd like to go back and play again when conditions are better, although I don't suppose you can get anywhere near the price even as part of a group during the warmer months.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Definitely a course I'd like to go back and play again when conditions are better, although I don't suppose you can get anywhere near the price even as part of a group during the warmer months.
		
Click to expand...

I can Gary with my County Card and I get 2 for 1 offers all of the time for Marriott (I have a hotel membership) so playing in the summer I can usually split it and share it out at around Â£50 per person after 1pm taking everything in to consideration (golf only).  The course is amazing in the summer when the tree's are full of life which brings the openness we witness back in again giving a tighter feel, and the greens being USGA are frightening being stimpmetered to 9-12ft.

In the summer we'll get together and play it again, I know a few others want to also like Fundy & Cirrus.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

Region3 said:



			There were also some very strange patches where the turf seemed fine, but there was water underneath. Stepping on it was like walking over a water bed!.
		
Click to expand...

This is due to the water table being so high and pushing trapped air in the soil to the surface and then being slightly trapped before the actual tighter turf causing your "water bed" feel.  I see this a lot with poor pond construction with large air pockets pushing liners up where ponds have been constructed too deep and too close to the water table.

The country's water table is extremely and unusually high and some courses are seeing this and experiencing it for the very first time in century's.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Probably the closest I've ever been to a hole in one...


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Probably the closest I've ever been to a hole in one...


View attachment 4621

Click to expand...

You just didn't want to buy a round


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Probably the closest I've ever been to a hole in one...


View attachment 4621

Click to expand...

Was that backspin or roll Gary?
Either or it must have shaved the hole - ooo er Matron......


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Probably the closest I've ever been to a hole in one...


View attachment 4621

Click to expand...

I see what people mean about the soft, bobbly greens / footprints. A great pity as the coure was superb when I played it and the greens were one of the best features.

(And Fish, I'll be up a possible candidate for a Â£50 summer round if there are any spare places... )


----------



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Was that backspin or roll Gary?
Either or it must have shaved the hole - ooo er Matron......
		
Click to expand...

That was taken from the same angle the ball came in, so I guess it hopped forward then came back slightly to the side.
my balls often spin sideways, so to speak


----------



## glynntaylor (Mar 26, 2013)

Apologies for the resurrection of this thread....

Just wondered if there would be another midlands meet in the near future?


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

glynntaylor said:



			Apologies for the resurrection of this thread....

Just wondered if there would be another midlands meet in the near future?
		
Click to expand...

There could be, the only thing is that it gets busy for all of us at our own clubs now with medals & board comps so meets would tend to be on a Friday or Monday during the summer seasonal months.

Meets of varying sizes can just arise so keep your eyes peeled in the Arrange a Game section :thup:

Where are you in the Midlands, club?


----------



## glynntaylor (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not a member anywhere but looking to play more with other people... But can't find society or anything. 

I'm based near Lichfield so play anywhere local from Walsall to Coventry to Wolverhampton! Just want to keep playing.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 27, 2013)

glynntaylor said:



			Apologies for the resurrection of this thread....

Just wondered if there would be another midlands meet in the near future?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Glynn,

There's one at Hollinwell on 9th June, with space available as far as I know.

It's not cheap at Â£75, but it's supposed to be a cracking course.

Thread here...  http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...tts-9th-June-previously-Fathers-day-16th-June


----------

